# Best Entry Level Panerai



## elmatador (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am new to Panerai's. I really love the way they look. I know these timepieces can be quite expensive. I wanted to get one in the 42-45mm size. I was thinking of spending a maximum amount of $6K. Obviously this would be in the used market. 

Please let me know your thoughts on which entry level Panerai would be the best.


----------



## nicktanbt (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you can get a brand new 111, 000 or 005 with that budget. Those to me are the quintessential look of Panerai. Or go to their website and request for the latest catalogue  You'll be much better equipped to making a choice after that.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

As suggested by Nick (I am guessing), I would start with a "Base" model. And, in terms of price, looks, and quality, to me the 000 stands a bit apart from the rest. You actually have a large range of choices in the used market at the price point you suggested--look around (including actually trying a few on) a LOT before taking the leap.

Peter


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think there is such thing as a "best base" model because it really comes down to prefernce and ultimately you can't go wrong with any base or historical model. 

First things first, do you want stainless steel or titanium? Once you choose that, do you want seconds sub dial or do you want all 12, 3, 6 and 9 to be present on the dial? 

There's more choices if you go the stainless route over titanium but both are great choices and you'll love either piece you buy. 

Like it said already, try them all on and and look at tons of pics and you'll know which one sings to your likes the most.


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

By definition - "entry level" is the cheapest right?
or around there...
well IMHO the best watch panerai makes which is affordable is the BASE LOGO - Pam 000.
It has a lot of panerai DNA
-hand wound
-logo on the dial
-no seconds
-just hours and minutes
-pure pleasure of time and time alone
those can be had for around mid 4ks new, well mine was
after that it only goes up and the sky is the limit.
if you can stretch it the pam 390 is pretty schmick - gold hands, ecru lume, tobacco dial - this is a LE but scour the second hand market and some are now being sold for 6.5k, new was about 7.5k, why a LE is losing money?
i am not sure - i have a theory - it's only my theory mind you.
At SIHH 2011, Panerai released a glut of really interesting pieces. the pam 382 aka bronzo, the pam 390 and the pam 372.
the 390 was the cheapest of the three.
the 372 is 47mm in size cf to 44mm of the 390.
and it cost 3k more!
but to some people - more "DNA", i dunno about that....
i for one think a lot of people got the 390 and then were not satisfied and wanted to trade up into the 372 thus the glut on the market.
a lot of 372s are now hitting second hand market to at inflated prices cf to AD or boutique prices. giving you an idea the demand for the 372.
my local AD at one point had 6 people on the waiting list and all had paid deposits.
I am the 7th....

is it worth it?
IMHO - HELL YES!!!

but you have to decide that for yourself.
happy choosing and post pics when you do get one.
your life will never be the same again after your first panerai - i guarantee you that!


----------



## nicktanbt (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the PAM 390 is pretty slick. I only wished that they would make it with the second hand just like the 005 or the 312. That would definitely put me on the queue as well


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll add the 112 to the nicktanbt's suggestions. And since I'm at it, how about the 176 and 177 which are Ti versions of the 112 and 111?

Another feature to look out for is that the E-G production models of the 111, 112 (and I think the 176 and 177 too?) have painted dials and an engraved Panerai movement which, IMHO, is much prettier. Some care for it, some don't. I only took notice and began to like those after owning one.
- Ken



nicktanbt said:


> I think you can get a brand new 111, 000 or 005 with that budget. Those to me are the quintessential look of Panerai. Or go to their website and request for the latest catalogue  You'll be much better equipped to making a choice after that.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

I say the 005/111/112 or 176/177 depending on the caseback and material you want. Panerai's base line is beautiful.


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Love my 111


----------



## elmatador (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for getting back guys. I think for starters I might get the 111. It's a bit confusing with the different serial numbers. Does it really matter?


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> I say the 005/111/112 or 176/177 depending on the caseback and material you want. Panerai's base line is beautiful.


No zero love?


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

it matters and it matters a lot.
Panerai uses these odd numbering system. At first i was confused too but the more you delve into it, the more you remember the numbers and what it looks like.
You'll get used to it.
Now all the numbers that matter to me are "372"!!!


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> I say the 005/111/112 or 176/177 depending on the caseback and material you want. Panerai's base line is beautiful.





StiloTime said:


> No zero love?


Add the 000 to my above list... forgot about that one!


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

The "best" and "most affordable" of all Pams


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 005, that I love, had the 111, but did not do it for me and a 240, but did not like the Ti case, too light. IMO, the 000, and 005, are great watches for the price. Not a big fan of the new models, they feel unbalance on my wrist, although I like that panerai is starting to make in house movements, but I just don't think that they are worth $7K+. Anything over 5K is to much, and again, IMO. So, best entry level PAM, I would suggest the 000 and the 005, which you can get new with your price budget.


----------



## jcstudio1969 (Mar 15, 2012)

For me I switch off between my 111 and 351. 
The tobacco dial and gold hands are killer.
Pam 111 because you have to have a base model with Panerai DNA


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> I say the 005/111/112 or 176/177 depending on the caseback and material you want. Panerai's base line is beautiful.


Time to pick nits - only the 112 and the 176 from your list are "base" Panerai. ;-)

In the world of Panerai the term "base" means the watch lacks a seconds complication.


----------



## elmatador (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am going to go with a 111 for now. Going to keep an eye out on the used market!


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

390=base=great price=SE=can't beat that

forgot to mention. tobacco dial+gold hands=how cool is that


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, I am also in the market for a brand new Panerai. Their website is very good and gives details on all of their models. I had a question though. Which model has the smallest thickness? I understand the smallest watch face size is 40mm. Thanks!

Officine Panerai - Laboratorio di Idee


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

handwound said:


> Time to pick nits - only the 112 and the 176 from your list are "base" Panerai. ;-)
> 
> In the world of Panerai the term "base" means the watch lacks a seconds complication.


Learn something new every day! Thanks for the clarification!



elmatador said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I am going to go with a 111 for now. Going to keep an eye out on the used market!


The 111 is a great choice. I hope you find one soon so you don't have to wait now that your mind is made up!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

rybst said:


> By definition - "entry level" is the cheapest right?


'cheap' and quality watches just doesn't go together


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

rybst said:


> By definition - "entry level" is the cheapest right?
> or around there...
> well IMHO the best watch panerai makes which is affordable is the BASE LOGO - Pam 000.
> It has a lot of panerai DNA
> ...


the price was 5100 usd so it is going up
best
john


----------

